# Simplest Slider Sight ?



## james bowling (Dec 30, 2007)

hha makes a good slider sight


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*for many of my students..*

easy. cheap does good job. try the impact cosmic sight the hha are good but expensive..seen many of cosmics under 50.


----------

